# Dean "Kreij" Kortenhoven: 1959 - 2014



## btarunr (Jun 12, 2014)

Dean "Kreij" Kortenhoven, our dear friend, and one of TechPowerUp's most respected community members, moderators, and contributors; who not only contributed to TechPowerUp, but also held a key editorial position in our sister publication NextPowerUp, passed away yesterday (Wednesday, early morning Central European Summer Time, Tuesday evening, Wisconsin USA local time). He passed away peacefully, in the august company of his family. He was 54.

A true cyber-citizen, Dean made his presence online strongly felt, in each forum post, each slap on the wrist as a moderator, and each richly worded article he wrote for our publications, despite constraints from a crawly satellite ISDN connection, which he joked, rather than complained about. It goes to show that willpower beats infrastructure, in an age where we're constantly surrounding ourselves with increasingly powerful infrastructure, often without pausing to ask ourselves, if we're able to make the most of what we have by empowering it with our wisdom and willpower, before moving onto something more powerful out of the box. 

Dean also contributed to the Jeep online special interest group, and often talked about the benefits of the frugal, effective engineering Jeeps offer, in comparison to modern SUVs. Before we spun off _GeneralNonsense_, our off-topic forum, into a full- blown forum website, we remember Dean making motivational posts to cheer up fellow users who faced personal tragedies, or who were plain stressed out and needed a release, even if that came from someone sitting thousands of miles away. It enforced his personal belief - which we strongly share - that behind every gamer, and online forum member, is a human being, with human achievements and shortfalls, and that if the Internet marked a breakthrough in human evolution, it was because people powered it, not just websites.

Farewell, Dean "Kreij" Kortenhoven, we will miss you.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## btarunr (Jun 12, 2014)

Send flowers or condolences by visiting this page.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 12, 2014)

Well said, he will indeed be missed


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 12, 2014)

You will be missed Dean(Kreij)


----------



## Norton (Jun 12, 2014)

His spirit will live on forever.....


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 12, 2014)

Peace.


----------



## HossHuge (Jun 12, 2014)

He gave me some fatherly advice that I will never forget...........RIP

Cherish every minute folks.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 12, 2014)

Very sad, my condolences. All I ever seen from him was helpful posts with the most polite manners. He was a great guy and will be missed by the community for sure.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 12, 2014)

First MKMods & now Krej... 

I thought he had been a little quiet recently. but I had no idea how much time had past since his last post.

He will be sorely missed. My thoughts and prayers go out to his family and also to those in the communities that he deeply loved & touched that mourn his passing.

R.I.P Uncle Krej.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jun 12, 2014)

The loss of his presence here will truly be felt.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jun 12, 2014)

My condolences to his family, even through his problems he kept a positive attitude, an example to follow for all of us, may he rest in peace


----------



## Maban (Jun 12, 2014)

He was certainly a friendly guy. I'm definitely going to miss having him around.


----------



## patrico (Jun 12, 2014)

R.I.P. Kreij and best wishes family ✞


----------



## KainXS (Jun 12, 2014)

wow man, I with the best to his family and close friends, Kreij was an awesome guy and a major help to many people here, and I will miss him, I will truly miss him.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 12, 2014)

Very sad, will miss you Kreij. Will see you in Heaven!


----------



## happita (Jun 12, 2014)

Dammit "Uncle" Kreij. You look like you really could be everyone's uncle here >_<


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 12, 2014)

Do you have a plan to us know if something happens to you?  Obviously @Kreij did, and from what I'm hearing about him, that's no surprise.  Others that I have known have just disappeared, like @stanhemi (we knew he had a tumor) and @popswala.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 12, 2014)

Dean's family will be in my prayers. He will be missed


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 12, 2014)

I am going to miss him alot what a stand up man. Thanks for everything Kreij I enjoyed our conversations.


----------



## damric (Jun 12, 2014)

Thank you Dean for your contributions, you will be missed.

Very well written eulogy BTW.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 12, 2014)

It is always sad when a Friend passes. Kreij/Dean was a Friend to all of us here, and on the Nonsense site. 

I choose to remember all the good things; His solid advice, his consistently friendly tone and his ability to convey his sense of humor through the virtual wall of online forums.

 Rock on Kreji!!


----------



## Kyuuba (Jun 12, 2014)

God bless him in the other life and the next!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 12, 2014)

oh. fuck.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 12, 2014)

Prayers and best wishes to your family, wise fellow. 

Dean had a wonderful grasp of the English language, and always served as a strong and calming influence.


----------



## JC316 (Jun 12, 2014)

Damn it, this sucks. I can honestly say that he made a difference in my life. RIP Dean.


----------



## Frizz (Jun 12, 2014)

My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## awesomesauce (Jun 12, 2014)

reste in peace Kreij we gonna miss u


----------



## d1nky (Jun 12, 2014)

Rest in peace man! Thoughts to all the family and friends!


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 12, 2014)

very sad, I was just chatting with Dean a month or two ago 

my deepest sympathies to his family.


----------



## Protagonist (Jun 12, 2014)

No words can describe how much we miss you...


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 12, 2014)

Sad news. We truly lost one of the good ones.


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 12, 2014)

Really sad  RIP.


----------



## DannibusX (Jun 12, 2014)

Dean.  Thanks for the laughs, the conversations and the kindess you've shown everyone throughout the years.  I'm happy your struggle is over, I'm sad that we lost you.  Rest in peace, my friend.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 12, 2014)

I remember him writing about his cancer treatment without letting go of his humour. Also very kind person, helpful to the community and indeed like an "uncle" to many around here.

He shall indeed be missed.


----------



## jigar2speed (Jun 12, 2014)

My condolences to his family.


----------



## sulfur (Jun 12, 2014)

Rest in peace - we will miss you


----------



## Over_Lord (Jun 12, 2014)

Was good to know you Dean.


----------



## Loosenut (Jun 12, 2014)

My condolences to the family. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Jun 12, 2014)

Condolences.


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 12, 2014)

RIP kreij
may you have better place there


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jun 12, 2014)

The guy seemed to be able to find the positive in anything....
Haven't really had a conversation with him in a few years...
But here is some of what I remember...random Kreij from GN


			
				Magibeg;38623 said:
			
		

> I'm drinking tonight!
> 
> Anyone else?





			
				Kreij;38626 said:
			
		

> Sorry Magi, I just can't be bothered to post in this thread every night.





			
				Kreij;27101 said:
			
		

> No rest for the fart thread ...
> 
> A man and his wife have gone to bed. After laying in bed for a few minutes the man lets rip a fart.
> Wifey rolls over and growls, "What in God's name was that?"
> ...





			
				Kreij;30634 said:
			
		

> Hey "Mom", haven't seen you in awhile. How are you?
> 
> For me it's not about ethnicity, race or creed. It's about diet.
> If you are willing to eat raw meat, good chance we'll get along.
> If you're a tofu munching, sprout sniffing snot bag ... well ... probably not.



February, 17 2010


			
				Kreij;27542 said:
			
		

> What are you doing to fulfill your latest dream/want/need in life?
> Not at work, but at home.
> 
> We are simple northern rednecks, so here is what we are up to ...
> ...





			
				Kreij;24992 said:
			
		

> My dog started running in circles barking one day when there was nothing appearant happening.
> I was sure he was sensing an impending earthquake, so I dove under the bed to take cover.
> Turned out he just got stung in the scrotum by a wasp.
> 
> Nothing like gn.net when you want a relaxing evening to make up crap. lol


He is off to Sto-vo-kor


One thing is for sure and that is he will be missed by many...
My condolences to the family 
and I pledge to drink many beers while eating lots of meat in the name of Kreij.


----------



## natr0n (Jun 12, 2014)

My condolences. I never got to know him well.

Pain is only limited to flesh and now you are forever free of pain . 

You will be missed.


----------



## erixx (Jun 12, 2014)

In memoriam! Kreij...


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 12, 2014)

RIP Kreij
Condolences to your family


----------



## robert3892 (Jun 12, 2014)

Farewell Dean. Your contributions will not be forgotten.

regards
Robert (a.k.a. rjohnson11, EVGA volunteer forum moderator)


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 12, 2014)

jmcslob said:


> The guy seemed to be able to find the positive in anything....
> Haven't really had a conversation with him in a few years...
> But here is some of what I remember...random Kreij from GN
> 
> ...



yeah hes kinda nice person, i got some small talk (cant remember where its) 
although i never knew the man before, thats kinda sad to hear this


----------



## Katanai (Jun 12, 2014)

R.I.P.


----------



## raptori (Jun 12, 2014)

RIP Kreij and best wishes family .


----------



## AsRock (Jun 12, 2014)

He will truly be missed and i would like to say i will truly miss the good games we had back when we actually got in a few games a few years ago.

Rest in peace my friend..


----------



## RCoon (Jun 12, 2014)

Jesus, Dean was always so positive despite his situation. I remember the post a while back about his bad health, and I remember the stubborn guy refused to take any soppy crap from us. He straight out said he didn't want our pity and was very "moderator" about it 

Kinda sad, I genuinely thought he might make it through this one, at least he seemed to make out he might.

I remember reading the last story about a good guy on TPU who died of cancer, but I don't remember his name. I do however remember everyone clubbed together and gave a struggling family a PC to use or something. Maybe we could do the same, in honor of Kreij


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 12, 2014)

Dean, BP and I became Moderators at the same time, and then again Senior Moderators, I didn't know him that well before then even though we had been here together for several years, in our 4 years as  moderators I got to know him pretty well, whilst I appreciate this is a "virtual" community, what I can say is he was one of the finest gentlemen I have ever known and it has been a honour sharing this place with him, I can't imagine the pain his family is going through now and my thoughts are with them.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 12, 2014)

Oh, that's a bit of a shock. Didn't know him personally, but i've seen his posts regularly here on TPU.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 12, 2014)

RejZoR said:


> Oh, that's a bit of a shock. Didn't know him personally, but i've seen his posts regularly here on TPU.


same here... this new sadden me a lot, Rest in peace "Kreij"


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 12, 2014)

I only know him from his name but when good guys pass away we ought to take a piece of them to make ourselves better and to honour their life.  Condolences to his family and those that knew him.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 12, 2014)

Rest in peace, Kreig, you were a star.


----------



## dj-electric (Jun 12, 2014)

That's horrible :'(

Rest in Peace, Dean. My condolences to the family.


----------



## digibucc (Jun 12, 2014)

rip kreij.



Mussels said:


> oh. fuck.


that's what i said


----------



## nemesis.ie (Jun 12, 2014)

My sympathies/thoughts are with his family.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jun 12, 2014)

OMG, I am really respect this man and never forget him advice's, RIP dear fiend we all will be miss you.
and i feel so sorry for his family.


----------



## Bundy (Jun 12, 2014)

I don't come around these parts so often any more. On this sad occasion, I'm here. Kreij was one of the good guys, who had a great sense of humour, tolerance and wisdom. He was an old guy (like me) and simply someone I always found to be worthy of respect.

RIP


----------



## adulaamin (Jun 12, 2014)

This is so unexpected. My condolences and prayers go out to the family. RIP Kreij. You will be missed.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 12, 2014)

A true friend, We will miss you buddy.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 12, 2014)

RIP good friend!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 12, 2014)

This is really sad news.. Dean was a super good guy, and a great friend. He's also a big reason I'm a Moderator here at TPU. I will really miss our coding conversations, and sharing what new projects we are working on.. My heart goes out to his family. RIP Buddy!


----------



## THE_EGG (Jun 12, 2014)

:'( RIP Kreij.


----------



## Bow (Jun 12, 2014)

RIP Kreij


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 12, 2014)

Did he drop any loot?


Just wanted to give my cyber buddy a farewell troll. Dean was one of the most stand up guys I have met in cyber space. The guy even offered me a place to stay if I was ever his way and talked with me about coming to FL and going muddin in the glades. G-d has a time for everyone and apparently heaven needed someone to do some proper muddin near the gates.

As sad as I am reading the news I know he's happy now. My sadness is my/our loss. He is with his son who he missed dearly. Thats a pain I pray I will never know. All those years apart from him for Dean seemed like a nightmare I am sure. He's home now and I wish them both happy trails. The forum is a little colder but heaven now has a great new Moderator .

Gonna miss you buddy. Beer will be drank and prayers will be said. Thanks for the chance to "know" you man.

-TheMailman78


----------



## Jetster (Jun 12, 2014)

RIP friend


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jun 12, 2014)

RIP Kreij


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 12, 2014)

Catch ya later, Special K.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 12, 2014)

Scroll, news thread...
Scroll, FS thread...
Scroll, AMD thread...
Scroll, system build thread...
Scroll, kreij has died...
Scroll, storage thre....

Wait what?!?!

Kreij! Damn. I knew he wasn't going to live long after his diagnosis but that still sucks. Another old timer that I had respect for has gone. And that is a very sad thing.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jun 12, 2014)

RIP


----------



## Quake (Jun 12, 2014)

I was really shocked and sad when I read the news  now I know why you weren't replying to my emails.. You will be missed, rest in peace my friend!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 12, 2014)

RIP Kreij.  I wish the best for your family who is mourning your loss.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jun 12, 2014)

Rip Uncle Kreij. I myself have a family member diagnosed with the plague that is cancer. This has led me to spend less time on forums lately. This really saddens me.


----------



## okidna (Jun 12, 2014)

My deepest condolences to his family and friends.

Never met him personally but we exchanged messages a couple of times. He was so nice, funny, and very helpful.

Farewell, uncle. We will miss you.


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 12, 2014)

Dang it, why is it always one of the good guys!
R.I.P. Kreij.
My condolences to his family.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 12, 2014)

I spent many times talking to Dean about many different things. One that I remember most was the loss of his son! He dearly dearly missed him.........Not any more, as Dean is with him now.

Oh man, this just saddens me so much its beyond words. Dean was such an awesome person.  Hell, I was suppose to try and make it out to see him this year some time. Offered me a place to stay and we were going to go to dinner and hang out. 

This so brings tears to my eyes. Oh man, Dean, you will be missed dearly my friend! 

He is one of several great friends I never meet in person! 

R.I.P. my dear friend!


----------



## blobster21 (Jun 12, 2014)

My condolence goes to his wife and family.

R.I.P


----------



## claylomax (Jun 12, 2014)

My condolences to his family. You will be missed. R.I.P.


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 12, 2014)

You will be missed, Kreij...


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jun 12, 2014)

R.I.P., Kreij


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 12, 2014)

Missed, but never forgotten.


----------



## arnoo1 (Jun 12, 2014)

my condolences mate , didn't know him that good, buti feel bad for all who knew him


----------



## magibeg (Jun 12, 2014)

This is actually terribly depressing to hear.


----------



## hat (Jun 13, 2014)

Wow, Kreij... I remember some time ago he sent me a 17" LCD monitor for nothing. I know he's done similar things for other members as well... he was a selfless individual and he always had a sense of humor about everything. He will be sorely missed here at TPU...


----------



## Ikaruga (Jun 13, 2014)

Rest In Peace Kreij.


----------



## btarunr (Jun 13, 2014)

hat said:


> Wow, Kreij... I remember some time ago he sent me a 17" LCD monitor for nothing. I know he's done similar things for other members as well... he was a selfless individual and he always had a sense of humor about everything. He will be sorely missed here at TPU...



I remember he sent someone a Core 2 Extreme, back when it was current.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 13, 2014)

RIP Uncle Kreij


----------



## Irony (Jun 13, 2014)

Man, I'm not even 20 and I've known so many people that have died of cancer. 54 is not enough. He was a good guy. He was one of those writers that you could tell would be a cool person to talk to. 

There's a cure for cancer. Its only a matter of time till we get to it


----------



## Razorfang (Jun 13, 2014)

If there's an afterlife, Kreij is well-received. Rest in peace.


----------



## Kursah (Jun 13, 2014)

RIP friend. You will be greatly missed and never forgotten.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jun 13, 2014)

I am very very sad.  Have no words. Rest in peace Kreij.


----------



## Frederik S (Jun 13, 2014)

My condolences to his wife and family.


----------



## Doc41 (Jun 13, 2014)

It's never easy losing someone precious 

RIP man, my condolences......


----------



## Suka (Jun 13, 2014)

My condolences to family and friends. May God be with you.


----------



## DonInKansas (Jun 13, 2014)

Peace to Kreij and his family.  His presence will be missed by many.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 14, 2014)

Rip Uncle Kreij


----------



## jagd (Jun 14, 2014)

My condolences to family , friends and TPU , Rest In Peace Kreij .


----------



## Melvis (Jun 14, 2014)

He will be sadly missed  RIP dude!


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 14, 2014)

Trying to find words but all that came out is that THIS SUCKS


----------



## SK-1 (Jun 14, 2014)

What a class act. Always a positive never a negative...I always wanted to visit him, life is too short. 
See you in the afterlife my friend.


----------



## Steevo (Jun 15, 2014)

RIP.


----------



## xenocide (Jun 15, 2014)

Rest in Peace Kreij.  You were an unforgettable presence within this community, and although I never did get to know you very well, I certainly respected you for your kind demeanor and positive outlook.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 16, 2014)

My thoughts and condolences go out to his family.


----------



## kenkickr (Jun 16, 2014)

Prayers go out to his family and friends.


----------



## qubit (Jun 18, 2014)

RIP K, you were taken from us far too soon at just 55. 

A great guy with a big heart who liked nothing better than to help people out with their troubles, whether techie or personal. I owe you one.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 26, 2014)

post condolences here 
http://crawfordfh.com/obituaries/obituary-listings?obId=123142


----------

